# Siamese Kitten



## DellNec

I am looking to get a Siamese kitten in the next 6 weeks, is there anything I need to look out for with this breed?


----------



## MinkaMuffin

Active and lots of talking


----------



## DellNec

Is there anything that I should ask the breeder?


----------



## marie73

The sticky at the top of this forum:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/82178-good-breeder.html


----------



## MinkaMuffin

Who's the mother and father? Can I see them? Are they up to date on their shots? At what age do you let your kittens go up for adoption?

Here are several links with information Questions to Ask a Cat Breeder - For Dummies 15 Questions You Should Ask Cat Breeders siamese cat breeders checklist

And here is info all about the breed Traditional Siamese Breed FAQ


----------



## Dave_ph

Get ear plugs. As long as you love a talky cat they're fantastic.


----------



## saitenyo

Dave_ph said:


> Get ear plugs. As long as you love a talky cat they're fantastic.


Haha this. I actually do sleep with ear plugs. Apollo is a constant talker.

I have two siamese mixes and they're very very active cats. They have a lot of energy and are very social. Make sure you have a good scratching post for your kitten, preferably something (s)he can climb (you could start with a small nest/post for a kitten and get something bigger when (s)he gets older).

Siamese love to play, as do kittens in general, so you'll want to pick up some toys, although the right ones may depend on your individual cat. My cats enjoy ping pong balls, crinkle balls, and other small toys they can bat around. A sturdy toy like a big soft catnip mouse might be a good idea, as sometimes they play a little rough. This thing has also been a big hit with my cats: Star Chaser Turbo Scratcher Cat Toy at PETCO It's nice because it gives them something they can play with easily when you're not around (if you have to go to work, school, etc.).

Also be prepared to devote a decent amount of time to interactive play as well. A feather wand or something else they can chase is good for this. 

Siamese are definitely not usually mellow or anti-social cats. They are very "in your face" and your new kitten will probably want lots of attention. And like Dave said, may yowl a lot to let you know. 

And lastly, be prepared to have lots of patience! Kittens get into everything, and siamese cats , being very energetic and curious, do this doubly so. It's been a slow process teaching my cats what is okay and what is not okay. If Apollo is any indication of the usual personality of the breed, they can be a little stubborn, and you may have to go through lessons multiple times. Usually any persistent bad behavior on the part of my cats means they're getting bored, so I take that as a cue to give them some extra play and attention to help them burn off all that energy they have pent up.

Oh, and try to get your kitten used to having nail trimmings done at an early age! Because siamese are so playful (and usually will want _you_ to be somehow involved in their play) you may frequently find your hand in a prickly kitty beartrap, and when this happens, it's much better when they have trimmed nails.


----------



## Lenkolas

cool, a siamese kitten!

I used to have a half/siamese girl called Sun, who actually looks just like Apollo. Looked. She was such a good talker. She demanded a lot of attention too.

Good luck, and send us pics when you have him/her! :wink


----------



## Bella1623

i have 2 pure bred siamese 5 month old kittens and 2 siamese mixes that are 2 years old. they are all very talkative and energetic. also i dont know if it is just mine or not but they are definitely in your face and love to lay right on top of what i am doing to get attention!! if food is ever left out or if i am eating they also try to snatch it!! lol i have taught my older cats not to do this but the kittens don't seem to get it just yet....my sister in law had pancakes and set it down to grab a drink and one of the kittens snatched it and ran off! i have heard of other siamese being like this especially from the breeder where we got the kittens...but i wouldn't give them up for the world!!! i am totally in love with the breed. if i'm bored i can just talk to them and they will talk back!! its great especially when you are lonely!!!


----------



## Dave_ph

Bella1623 said:


> if i'm bored i can just talk to them and they will talk back!! its great especially when you are lonely!!!


 
We have long conversations all the time and we both want to get the last word in (PC people stop reading here). It's like when you're you're leaving an Asian shopkeepers. They just consider it bad luck not to be the last to speak. 

My Siamese is loud, demanding and the sweetest little munckin you could ever meet.


----------



## Digikid

DellNec said:


> I am looking to get a Siamese kitten in the next 6 weeks, is there anything I need to look out for with this breed?


A suit or ARMOR. Siamese are VERY unpredictable. One second they are in your lap purring and the next.....CLAWS!!!!!!!

They are known for that....FAMOUSLY!

Other than that......they are great looking cats! What point did you get?


----------



## DellNec

Digikid said:


> A suit or ARMOR. Siamese are VERY unpredictable. One second they are in your lap purring and the next.....CLAWS!!!!!!!
> 
> They are known for that....FAMOUSLY!
> 
> Other than that......they are great looking cats! What point did you get?


You mean that they will turn on you? 

I am getting a seal point.


----------



## saitenyo

DellNec said:


> You mean that they will turn on you?
> 
> I am getting a seal point.


Not in the sense that they're trying to hurt you, but they can sometimes be aggressive during play.

Actually Athena is doing an excellent demonstration as I type this! She's sitting in my lap, and I've been petting her, and she's been licking me in return. Well suddenly she just decided she wanted to play-fight with my hand and grabbed it with her paws ad started "biting" it. Not hard enough to cause any pain or break the skin though.

Mine have never tried to hurt me on purpose, just sometimes wounded me on accident during extra feisty or very sudden "crazy play" moments. The solution to that is just keep your cat's nails trimmed, then if (s)he grabs your hand and ends up using claws, it won't hurt. As for biting, mine have only bitten down during play too hard a few times (and even then, never broken skin or drawn blood with a bite). Those times I just yell "Ow!" and take my hand away, and so they learn that if they are too rough, playtime stops.

But yeah, don't worry about being "turned on" or anything. It's just a matter of them getting overexcited while playing and getting carried away. They're very affectionate cats.


----------



## Bella1623

yeah mine get excited like that randomly especially the kittens. all i say is "ouch!" and they stop. what i have noticed more with the kittens than my older cats and this may be because the kittens are pure bred siamese is that they are actually more attached to me than my adult cats have EVER been. I live with my brother and his wife and they were his kittens to begin with but I have just taken over taking care of them since they won't be able to keep them once they move. But Marcus is just attached to me everywhere i go..he has to be in the same room otherwise he is "yelling" at me through the door. Its really funny. But i absolutely LOVE how talkative he is and i really hope he doesn't grow out of it!! My older ones are siamese mixes and were very talkative as kittens but they aren't so much anymore...so i really hope the kittens don't change!


----------



## Digikid

DellNec said:


> You mean that they will turn on you?
> 
> I am getting a seal point.


All depends how the are raised. Siamese DO have a rep for their nasty attitudes. So far I have only encountered two....and they were not playing. One was a female that was resting on my chest and when I moved she bit me in the nose, hissed and ran away. The other one is a male that belongs to a friend of mine. Was in my lap while I was reformatting his computer and while I was waiting was putting him.....next thing I know he trapped me, hissed and jumped down...then proceeded to growl LOUDLY at me. My friend says that he does that to anyone.



saitenyo said:


> Not in the sense that they're trying to hurt you, but they can sometimes be aggressive during play.
> 
> Actually Athena is doing an excellent demonstration as I type this! She's sitting in my lap, and I've been petting her, and she's been licking me in return. Well suddenly she just decided she wanted to play-fight with my hand and grabbed it with her paws ad started "biting" it. Not hard enough to cause any pain or break the skin though.
> 
> Mine have never tried to hurt me on purpose, just sometimes wounded me on accident during extra feisty or very sudden "crazy play" moments. The solution to that is just keep your cat's nails trimmed, then if (s)he grabs your hand and ends up using claws, it won't hurt. As for biting, mine have only bitten down during play too hard a few times (and even then, never broken skin or drawn blood with a bite). Those times I just yell "Ow!" and take my hand away, and so they learn that if they are too rough, playtime stops.
> 
> But yeah, don't worry about being "turned on" or anything. It's just a matter of them getting overexcited while playing and getting carried away. They're very affectionate cats.



saitenyo is somewhat correct. It also depends HEAVILY on how they are raised as well. The Seal Points are the ones that have the rep.......and the ones that I have encountered. Apollo and Athena are Tabby Points....friendlier offset breeds.

Either way.....Enjoy your new kitten!!!!

We expect LOTS AND LOTS of pics!!!! :love2


----------



## livismom

Congrats on getting a new kitten. Siamese are wonderful cats. I just got 2 siamese brothers a couple of weeks ago. I had siamese mixes years ago. In my experience they are very playful, loyal, vocal, and like to play in water.

When they play...look out. They play hard. Meaning that they take it very seriously. LOL. Mine are about 3 months old and I have scratches every where. Mostly from them chasing each other across the bed and they "launch" themselves off me. Definitely trim the nails! Also, put all toys that make noise up at night if you want to sleep. 

Siamese cats are like dogs. They are very attached to their person. They want to be with all the time. They don't like to sleep next to you, they have to be on you and in your face. Drives me nuts sometimes. 

My mixes that I had for about 4 years, around 12 years ago, would do the surprise attack on anyone who was not me. They were very attached and didn't like sharing me with anyone. They really hated young kids. Probably my fault for not socializing them better. All those years ago it was still the norm to declaw, so they were, thank goodness because all guests would have left very bloody. 

Have fun with your new kitty. Siamese really are the best. Post pictures.


----------



## livismom

Felix, my seal point, is much more laid back than Sam aka Lucifer, my blue point.


----------



## saitenyo

livismom said:


> Mostly from them chasing each other across the bed and they "launch" themselves off me.


This sounds familiar.


----------



## DellNec

The breeder said that they let them go home with people after their shots and at around *10 weeks. *

She said that they are litter box trained at that point, socialized with other cats, kids, people, and even dogs. 

Should a kitten be able to sleep in bed with its owner at that age or is it safer to keep them in a separate area? I don't want them "relieving" themselves in bed. :wink


----------



## MinkaMuffin

DellNec said:


> The breeder said that they let them go home with people after their shots and at around *10 weeks. *
> 
> She said that they are litter box trained at that point, socialized with other cats, kids, people, and even dogs.
> 
> Should a kitten be able to sleep in bed with its owner at that age or is it safer to keep them in a separate area? I don't want them "relieving" themselves in bed. :wink


If they are litter box trained, then no they won't pee in the bed.


----------



## Dave_ph

Mia is tied for the gentelest kitty I've ever met. I've never gotten so much as a scratch. 

Look at that innocence


----------



## Meezer_lover

DellNec....congrats on your kitten, when will you be bringing him/her home?

I don't see any reason why anyone would NOT like the Siamese breed, unless they want a cat that isn't social and doesn't like people!
Siamese are known for being super dependent on their owners, which means they require lots of attention. That has been my experience with them, as well as my boyfriend's experience (he has had several Siamese growing up).

As far as the kitten thing goes....just fyi:
Our last Siamese was the best kitten ever....slept with us in bed the first night we brought him home. He didn't cause any trouble, used his box, etc. He loved us and bonded with us immediately.
Our current kitten is still in a confined room, but does come out supervised. Simply put...he is a wild man. So for his own safety, we still keep him in his own bedroom.
We've had some small breakthrough's over the past day or two....which makes me hope that he is starting to mature a little bit.

Siamese are supposedly the smartest breed (don't quote me on that, but I think I heard that on Cats 101). Our new kitten has already learned to play fetch. He is extremely vocal, which I love.

Also, in my experience, they are always careful about their claws. In other words, they know that when they are playing with you, to retract them. Even the kitten is good like that. He has never scratched me, even by accident.


----------



## Tiikiri

My little guy is a very aggressive player! I have to keep the nails trimmed or he will claw the crap outta me. 
Siamese are very needy and clingy... they are always following you. They also get into things and are bold and curious. 
And yes, they are LOUD. I talk to Tiikiri all day and he never runs out of commentary.
Good luck!


----------



## DellNec

Meezer_lover said:


> DellNec....congrats on your kitten, when will you be bringing him/her home?


Probably 5-6 weeks from now. It will be a boy since from what I read the male cats tend to be more laid back and less "sassy". 

What's a good brand of cat food?
How about kitty litter?


----------



## saitenyo

DellNec said:


> Probably 5-6 weeks from now. It will be a boy since from what I read the male cats tend to be more laid back and less "sassy".
> 
> What's a good brand of cat food?
> How about kitty litter?


Hehe I dunno about that gender difference. My female siamese mix is pretty sassy, but my male is way more high-strung than she is. Athena's the more laid-back one and Apollo is the crazy "HI I AM HERE NOW PLEASE PAY ATTENTION TO ME I AM IN YOUR FACE DO YOU SEE ME HELLO?" one. Probably just depends on the individual cat more than anything else.

As for food/litter, you're probably going to get a lot of different opinions as everyone has their own preferences, but my opinion based on everything I've read about cat nutrition is that some kind of moist (i.e. not kibble) grain-free food is the best option for the majority if not all of their diet.

As for my personal favorites: I feed my cats a combo of commercial raw (Primal) and grain-free canned food (Merrick, Wellness, Blue Wilderness, Evo).

I use a biodegradable corn litter called World's Best. There are a lot of good natural litter options out there if you want to go that route (made of things like corn or wheat). I personally just feel more comfortable with those since I fret about the potential clay litter can have to cause health issues (because it gives off silica dust, which ultimately you and your cats end up inhaling). I used to use clay litter, but it was bothering my asthma, so that prompted me to look more into litter options and switch to something more natural. Plus if a kitten accidentally ingests a biodegradable litter (like one made of corn or wheat) you don't have to fret about it causing blockages.


----------



## Carmel

Things to look out for? Besides all the talking, they can have eye problems (has to do with blue eyes; like they might be cross-eyed) and they can have gingivitis, more so than some other breeds I've heard.

I hope you share pictures when you get your kitten!


----------



## Beans

Can't wait to see this new kitty! Have you decided on any names yet or are you gonna wait until you get to know his personality more?


----------



## DellNec

Beans said:


> Can't wait to see this new kitty! Have you decided on any names yet or are you gonna wait until you get to know his personality more?


No names as of yet, will wait to take him home and let his personality derive his name.


----------



## BryanOwnee

Congrats on new kitty. Siameses are something, aren't they?
I just adopted 2 y old female. So far she is very quiet. Maybe it takes some time till she will start to talk "siamese". She has lot of energy. Very playful. She loves to be petted. I would say she is a lap cat so far Generally, every cat is different. Kitten is like a box of chocolate. You never know what you gonna get.


----------



## konstargirl

Oh I can't wait.  Vinnie is a flame point siamese mix. His personality is so siamese like. He's very outgoing, Licks people( I don't know if Siamese are known to lick people), Loves to go outside( He stands by the door like everyday and when he sees the harness i means adventure time!), and pretty much dog like. He's not stubborn. His paws don't stick out all the time as most Siamese do according to my older sister and he's fluffy. Most of them are not fluffy. Does anyone have a purebred Siamese or Siamese mix that ever licks people like no tomorrow? Vinnie does. =D

Okay now I want one. Maybe not a purebred but maybe a mix. lol The one local shelter always has Siamese mixes like once a month( I go on the website everyday) and they all get adopted quickly. XD


----------



## Morquinn

My siamese mix isnt very talkative at all.. in fact the only time he talks is when im putting his food dish down for him, otherwise I never hear a peep out of him. He is too smart for his own good however and "if theres a will theres a way" with him. He can also open doors. He still has his natural instincts though and will kill any small animal on sight if he can catch them. But he is the sweetest cat and has never used his claws on me or my daughters, wont even play with your hand like some cats. I will probably always have a siamese in my life for the rest of my time here on earth! I love them! :love2


----------



## Tiikiri

Mary_NH said:


> Siamese rescue has kept tabs on the "personalities" of various points and males versus females. Some of their findings are absolutely hilarious.
> Female sealpoints are always divas/princesses
> male sealpoints (my favorite - haven't fostered one yet that I haven't fell in love with) always sweet and very people oriented.
> bluepoints - males and females = not the brightest bulbs in cat world. I have one and have fostered several. Bluepoints are also the biggest fakers....taking forever to show you they feel okay. They like the attention.
> lilacs tend to fall under the line of bluepoints.
> flamepoints generally sweet sweet sweet
> In the 50+ siamese I've fostered I've found the seals to be the most talkative and the closer they are to the traditional the more talkative and neurotic they are. Appleheads and classics tend to be less so.
> I don't care for the personalities of modern siamese - very needy.
> My own Siamese (one classic and one traditional) aren't all that talkative both females. My current foster (male seal) will talk but not a lot. I've fostered some talkers but I think they aren't here long enough (I've got this revolving door thing going with my fosters in and out) to feel comfortable enough to let their opinions known.
> Love the breed


My little blue point boy isn't the brightest! However, he is a ball of activity. He is always busy and into something. I'm not seeing the needyness except for when I close him out of my bedroom. He will throw a royal snit fit outside the door until I let him in. 
The thing that surprises me most is that he is so tiny. Granted, he is a modern Siamese out of show lines but he is smaller than his sire/dam. At 7 months old, how much more growth is average?


----------



## dweamgoil

Lacey is a Seal Point Balinese:










She is definitely talkative, and yes, her little claws have gotten me many times. I know she doesn't mean it; it's simply she's trying to bear hug my hand. Sometimes she gets so excited, I get little love bites also.

She just turned 1 yesterday. She is long and lean, but about average size; very active and playful. She is a purr machine and very lovable, but yes, she wants attention a LOT more attention than my other cats. If I am petting another cat, she will leap in front and it's all about her. She's very sweet, but she will NOT be denied


----------



## DellNec

Looks like I am 2 weeks away from getting my male traditional sealpoint Siamese. Getting all my cat supplies and home ready for the new kitten. It will be around 11-12 weeks old at that point. 

nekitty


----------



## Meezer_lover

DellNec said:


> Looks like I am 2 weeks away from getting my male traditional sealpoint Siamese. Getting all my cat supplies and home ready for the new kitten. It will be around 11-12 weeks old at that point.
> 
> nekitty


I'm excited for you!


----------



## livismom

I'm excited for you too. Even with the lack of much needed sleep, due to the boys bringing me toys or racing across me with claws out, I wouldn't trade my siamese kitties for anything.


----------



## BryanOwnee

Mary_NH said:


> Female sealpoints are always divas/princesses


That is so true.



Mary_NH said:


> In the 50+ siamese I've fostered I've found the seals to be the most talkative


My Samantha is not talkative at all. I can hear her 1-2 times per day. I don't know either if she is classic or traditional.


----------



## kwarendorf

dweamgoil said:


> Lacey is a Seal Point Balinese


I am in favor of seal point Balinese girls! (See avatar) Bali's tend to be a little less chatty than Siamese, but both Franny and Franklin are not shy about saying hello


----------



## monsters mom

My Siamese isn't a pure bred Siamese. He was the result of an American calico and a local Japanese stray having a nice time, haha. You can see a picture of him in my avi. He has a kinked tail that most the local cats have(there's a very strong Siamese background in most the local kitty population) with a very small build. He's not skinny like the modern Siamese though. He's extremely vocal and demanding when he decides to allow me to love on him. 
Most of the time though he's very snotty and aloof until night time when the kids are in bed and it's just my husband and I awake. He tolerates love from other people but I am "his" person. Usually he'll parade in front of me being very pointed in ignoring me until I notice him and call him. Then he comes over with a "I suppose I'll let you worship me" attitude and is glued to me the rest of the night. If I have the audacity to stop petting him he will yell at me or gently nip my finger to remind me of my job, LOL
He's more active at night, that's his play time. It's not unusual for me to wake up to a crash because he's knocked something over at 3am while leaping from perch to perch. I would definitely suggest getting at least one large kitty tower and putting up any breakables. 
His brother who passed recently had lynx point markings, he was much bigger with a lot of extra padding, haha. He was more open, friendly and much less vocal. He was also a lot more aggressive then his brother. 
Both of them were very particular about their litter box and I cleaned it as soon as they used it or they would go to the bathroom in places I wasn't happy about. They were/are kinda sensitive about food. Most brands gave them the runs. I'm not sure if this is something that usual with Siamese's in general or just my cats but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## BotanyBlack

Like everyone else pointed out, every siamese I had were HARD players. and oh so active and well as talkative and smart, they can and will figure out anything you do not want them into. 

All mine also loved to fetch and siamese take to leash training well.


----------



## Meezer_lover

BryanOwnee said:


> My Samantha is not talkative at all. I can hear her 1-2 times per day. I don't know either if she is classic or traditional.


From your sig pictures she looks like she is a traditional, modified wedge (not an applehead). Hard to tell from the small pics though.


----------



## Miso

I have a 8 month old Red Point named Yoshi and he is a sweetheart. Very smart and playful but he also gets into everything. He loves attention and will happily tell me all about his day. He gets along well with my other kitties. Here are some pictures of him at 5-7 months. The first pic is the most recent. He has grown some put I do feel like he's small for is age. He eats plenty but also plays alot. When do they stop growing?


----------



## DellNec

Well, here he is. He's only 8weeks old, haven't named him yet. He's had his; Rhino, Calicivirus and Panleukopenia shots already.

I'm feeding him Wellnesss Turkey Canned twice a day and Wellness hard food once a day. I am mixing his food with the old food he was using (Fancy Feast) so that he gets use to the Wellness stuff. From what I read, Wellness is good food. 

Next on the list, I have to trim back his claws (NOT declawing - just trimming). Hopefully he doesn't resist too much.


----------



## kwarendorf

What a stud!


----------



## DellNec

_Is it "normal" for a kitten to be laying IN the litter box?_ I walked into the room and he was laying in the litter. He got out and seems to be fine but it seems weird that they would lay in the litter.


----------



## kwarendorf

8 weeksis pretty young to be away from mom. They learn most of the litter box stuff from watching her. I wouldn't bee too worried about it, he's just having to learn it on his own.


----------



## BryanOwnee

Meezer_lover said:


> From your sig pictures she looks like she is a traditional, modified wedge (not an applehead). Hard to tell from the small pics though.


I think Samantha is classic. You can see more pics of her in some of my threads:
http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/142344-here-comes-samantha-bryan-got-girlfriend.html
http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/142946-samanthaa-hair.html


----------



## DellNec

kwarendorf said:


> 8 weeksis pretty young to be away from mom. They learn most of the litter box stuff from watching her. I wouldn't bee too worried about it, he's just having to learn it on his own.


The breeder said that they were litter box trained for some time before they went home on Saturday. 

Isn't it somewhat "unsanitary" for him to be laying in the litter box? He has a soft cat pillow he sometimes uses.

Also, he has sometimes nipped me. I think he is playing but I still told him "no". Is it normal for them to do that?


----------



## Meezer_lover

How long does he lay in the litter box? 
I would say the nipping is normal....you'll find he will bite lots of things because he's teething. Yoshi is still teething, as a matter of fact, he just lost one of his fangs over the weekend (so now he's down to just 3 for now).


----------



## Beans

Your new kitten is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tiikiri

How much does your kitten weigh? Most breeders won't let them go until they are *at least* 2 pounds. Many hang on to them a bit longer. He's young, and precious though. Good luck with the little man.


----------



## dweamgoil

OMG! the cuteness overload is making me reeeeeeeeeeel. He's adorable...good luck and enjoy him!


----------



## DellNec

Meezer_lover said:


> How long does he lay in the litter box?
> I would say the nipping is normal....you'll find he will bite lots of things because he's teething. Yoshi is still teething, as a matter of fact, he just lost one of his fangs over the weekend (so now he's down to just 3 for now).


He's staying out of the box while he sleeps, which is good. 

I have been training him that if he bites me or my clothes, a loud "NO" and he stops. He is learning and the biting is down to almost nothing.


----------



## ronss

he looks so nice. i got my sealpoint at 3 months.;..;he was neutered, and had shots, got him from the arizona humane society....a stray....mine now is 11 months and 12 lbs....i feed him mostly wellness wet food,and a bit of wild wilderness grain free blue buffalo.

hes nice most of time...though at 1 or 2 am, he gets sort of nasty, but i know its coming . he walks toward me slowly with eyes staring,. he wants to jump on my arm with teeth coming...not sure why he does this, but it happens probably once a day.....he sleeps with me, and in the morning, he is the sweetest thing you evern have seen...rumbs his head into mine, licks me, very loving in the morning....i sort of believe that i should get another, he gets very bored.


----------

